# Next 3 NW monthly meets



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

As per my post on the NW area monthly meets thread here. viewtopic.php?f=3&t=163750&start=345 I am conducting this poll to find out where you want to meet for the next 3 monthly meets. You are allowed to vote for up to 3 locations and no more but you can change your vote if you wish. The poll will run for 4 days after which we will see which are the top 3 locations as voted by you the NW members.

*PLEASE GUY MAY I RESPECTFULLY REQUEST THAT UNLESS YOU ATTEND NW MEETS DO NOT VOTE ON THIS POLL.THIS IS FOR THOSE WHO REGULARY ATTEND OR WISH TO ATTEND THE NW MONTHLY MEETS ONLY. THANKS.*


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Les i have only voted for one as i do not know where the others are, could you please let me know their full addresses as i googled Krispy Kremes and i got a page about american doughnuts? :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

audimad said:


> Les i have only voted for one as i do not know where the others are, could you please let me know their full addresses as i googled Krispy Kremes and i got a page about american doughnuts? :?


look at the link in les' post.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

audimad[b:3hjt4c5e said:


> i googled Krispy Kremes and i got a page about american doughnuts[/b]? :?


 :lol: :lol:

I once typed in on yahoo '' audi quattro'' and got a donkey in the desert   i suppose it WAS four legged powered :lol:

I wont vote Les, I cant get to enough of them [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Gill


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Les, although i havent attended recently, as you know i used to come to quite a few NW meets and i intend to come to some others soon, when im not working.

I voted for the Mascrat as its straight off the motorway, very very easy to find for anyone who doesnt know where it is, plus the car park is very very large, plus its 2 for £10 on meals


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

manphibian said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Les i have only voted for one as i do not know where the others are, could you please let me know their full addresses as i googled Krispy Kremes and i got a page about american doughnuts? :?
> ...


 CORRECT


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

i voted krispy kremes because its the nearest and do-nuts taste better than beer!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?nIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?nIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?cacanIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?canIvote?


*Nooooooo* :x


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

My vote is in


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good job the Sandpiper isn't on as I've read it's had quite a serious fire due to a gas leak. It's a shame as it's quite a nice pub. No idea how bad the damage is.

Most of those suggested pubs sound made up!  never heard of them. I'll have to have a look where they are. Krispey Kremes and the Romper!!!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok, just read the NW thread, all has come clear now...


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Good job the Sandpiper isn't on as I've read it's had quite a serious fire due to a gas leak. It's a shame as it's quite a nice pub. No idea how bad the damage is.
> 
> Most of those suggested pubs sound made up!  never heard of them. I'll have to have a look where they are. Krispey Kremes and the Romper!!!


 :lol: looks like 'Krispey's' will be getting rolled out Mark so we'll find out soon enough - i couldn't think of a more dodgy-sounding gaff .... other than perhaps 'Romper' :lol: 
Cheers buddy.

:wink: Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Am off to the AGM and Duxford early tomorrow morning so I will see what the poll ends up at on Monday when it automatically closes. So far its seems everybody's playing the game with no others wading in and voting outside the NW peeps so thanks for that.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Good job the Sandpiper isn't on as I've read it's had quite a serious fire due to a gas leak. It's a shame as it's quite a nice pub. No idea how bad the damage is.
> 
> Most of those suggested pubs sound made up!  never heard of them. I'll have to have a look where they are. Krispey Kremes and the Romper!!!


yes apparently its not due to reopen till mid october


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ImolaTT said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Good job the Sandpiper isn't on as I've read it's had quite a serious fire due to a gas leak. It's a shame as it's quite a nice pub. No idea how bad the damage is.
> ...


 Well with 3 other venues to go to before then it should work out nicely in time for the November meet if people are still happy to meet there that is


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Spotted this:-

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/liverpoo ... -26823041/

:wink: Mark


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sonatina said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Good job the Sandpiper isn't on as I've read it's had quite a serious fire due to a gas leak. It's a shame as it's quite a nice pub. No idea how bad the damage is.
> ...


Indeed Mark and I believe it's donut related!! sounds a good idea. 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sonatina said:


> Spotted this:-
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/liverpoo ... -26823041/
> 
> :wink: Mark


Crikey, seems more serious than I had first thought. I guess as Andrea had said, to be open on October mean an awful lot of work to be done.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Voted

:mrgreen:


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

There you go boxin people in again!

I thought the last impromptu meet we had was the best one and a great turnout too!

Democratic maybe but still static!

Spen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

SpenTT said:


> There you go boxin people in again!
> 
> I thought the last impromptu meet we had was the best one and a great turnout too!
> 
> ...


 I beg your pardon boxin people in who is that then? Also why don't you arrange an impromptu meet like Tony did? 
Spen FYO it was the members of the NW who decide our meets not me they also decide they wanted to meet at the Sandpiper every month and not move it around. I think you need to revisit what the NW crew wanted and in fact got. Now it maybe not what you wanted but its was what the NW crew voted for sometime ago. Now that's democracy in action. Our meets were static its true during the winter months but we had have a number of cruises during the summer months again that is with the wishes of the NW group. Also let me also remind you that ANYBODY can arrange a meet not just me as others have like Tony and Mark on here have done I am unsure just what your problem is with the way things are being arranged perhaps you could enlighten us all.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

les said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


 DONE, FOUND, READ.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i've voted !!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Any chance of a blurb on each of these potentials in the first post ? All I can fathom is ones a donut shop :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Any chance of a blurb on each of these potentials in the first post ? All I can fathom is ones a donut shop :?


 That's what I asked for Matt and the pool wont let me add anything after each location to vote for due to a limit on characters. If people could put up links to web site and say a little about each that would be good IMO and maybe help people decide. I guess most will simple vote for the nearest venue to them (I haven't) rather than a venue that would be good to meet at. Also it would be good if a drive out from each location was given this would also help.


----------



## LucyLooToo (May 22, 2010)

I voted, for the only one I know :roll: it was the tunnels that swung it :twisted:

Not been to a meet yet but I intend to, as long as I can find it, so hope my vote counts?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

LucyLooToo said:


> I voted, for the only one I know :roll: it was the tunnels that swung it :twisted:
> 
> Not been to a meet yet but I intend to, as long as I can find it, so hope my vote counts?


Hi Lucy, sorry to take sometime to back to you as many of us in the NW have been to Event10 in Duxford for the weekend so I haven't had much time to reply. Yes of course you vote counts and it would be good to see you at a meet soon. The poll finishes this evening so we will know the result of the top 3 choices then, so watch this space.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Just to help out with some details about The Romper.

It's a country style pub on the A538 which is junction 6 of the M56, so very easy for everyone to find and get to. It's on the road that leads to the aviation viewing park at Manchester Airport (some may like to visit that but there is a charge). It serves good beer and good food and has a car park more than big enough for all our cars. It also has a beer garden.

The A538 happens to run through the tunnels that run underneath the airport runways and conveniently has roundabouts at either end, so if you fancy driving up and down all evening and listening to your exhaust note in the tunnels you can do so. From this location there is also the run along Mill Lane out to Ashley - a stretch of road locally known as the Ashley Bends and a constant favourite of GMP's advanced driving instructors. It's a cracking run!

Wilmslow is just down the road too, where Dani's annual Christmas curry dinner is had and there's an Aston Martin dealership to go and have an oggle at.

It has everything except doughnuts!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

The poll finished this evening and the top 3 (or is that 4) is as follows as you can see.
in first place with 9 votes is the Millstone.
Second place goes to the Mascrat with 8 votes.
Then we have a tie for 3rd place with both Kirspy Krems and The Romper polling 6 votes a piece.
I don't see why we can't go to all 4 over the coming months commencing with the winner the Millstone on Wednesday the 4th August if everybody is happy to go with that. We can then visit the Mascrat on Wednesday the 1st September. Krispy Krems on Wednesday the 6th of October and last but not least The Romper on Monday the 1st of November. If the majority are happy with that then I can amend the first post on our NW meets to reflect the changes in venues.


----------



## LucyLooToo (May 22, 2010)

As long as there is a postcode for my sat nav, and I am not working, I will 'try' to find you! I used to live round the corner from the Romper though, so maybe see you all in November!!!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

LucyLooToo said:


> As long as there is a postcode for my sat nav, and I am not working, I will 'try' to find you! I used to live round the corner from the Romper though, so maybe see you all in November!!!


If you try to make the Millstone one you could always meet someone at the Reebok stadium, it's only a good 5 mins from there. Just a thought. I can easily go past that way.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I really loved the Millstone and found it really easy too.................. Off Tony's direction :lol:

But if we go out on a drive again can i please be a passenger in someones car  too many sparks flying for my liking with my car.................poor Andrea was blinded :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK for those who proposed one of the 4 venues that have been chosen (by you the viewers he says in his best Hughie Green voice) put up the post code on here and a little about the place as this will help all to find it and see just what they are going to. Also if the place as a web site, post a link to that as well or just post the link to the web site of your venue which hopefully give us all the info we will need.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

*Krispy Kreme donuts* - i have never even been or know were it is, all i know a few car clubs have a meet here and they do gorgeous donuts :lol: yum yum

Trafford Park Barton Dk Road, Manchester, Greater Manchester M41 7PP

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie= ... T5ObKHqcoM

*Millstone*, Tony is good at the info here, great for a little drive out too :mrgreen:

*Mascrat Manor*

Map here :- http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?rls=com.m ... CBoQnwIwAQ

as you can see its next to the M6, Junction 21. Its located next to the Mercedes Benze garage which u can see from the M6
Large car park, good food, and drink slection. 2 meals for £10. and other offers

FACILITIES
Patio Area, Wheelchair Access, Disabled Toilet, Baby Changing Facilities in disabled toilet), Outdoor Children's Play Area.

OTHER
Quiet Area, Children Welcome, Car Parking, Disabled Car Parking, Coaches Welcome. ATM Machine. Debit & Credit Cards accepted.

website here:- http://www.pub-explorer.com/cheshire/pu ... tmanor.htm

10 min drive up from awesome GTI too, alot of car clubs have meets here due to its central location

Post code :- WA3 6DR

Hope this is enough info

:mrgreen:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> *Krispy Kreme donuts* - i have never even been or know were it is, all i know a few car clubs have a meet here and they do gorgeous donuts :lol: yum yum
> 
> *Millstone*, Tony is good at the info here, great for a little drive out too :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Spot on Shell thanks.  I live 5 mins from the Millstone but seeing Tony proposed it I will let him do the blub on it for new members who have not been before as most of us know it quite well now. I will add links to the first post on the NW thread once all are in.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

My spelling is bad  :lol:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

shell said:


> I really loved the Millstone and found it really easy too.................. Off Tony's direction :lol:
> 
> But if we go out on a drive again can i please be a passenger in someones car  too many sparks flying for my liking with my car.................poor Andrea was blinded :lol:


as long as it was only sparks and not sheep comeing from underneath  :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

ImolaTT said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > I really loved the Millstone and found it really easy too.................. Off Tony's direction :lol:
> ...


:lol: :lol: them darn sheep, came from know where !!! :mrgreen:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Sounds like a Plan Les, Looks like were all setup now up till christmas !!!


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Cookin' with gas ..... probably not the best quote in view of the demise of the Sandpiper .... 

..... better order some new tyres if we're doing donuts at Krispey's :lol:
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking forward to Krispy Kremes, the parking looks ideal.

So Les, are the doughnuts on you? Two for me please!! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Looking forward to Krispy Kremes, the parking looks ideal.
> 
> So Les, are the doughnuts on you? Two for me please!! :lol:


 Ermmm how can I put this so not to hurt your feelings NO! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to Krispy Kremes, the parking looks ideal.
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry can't make the August meet, a bit too far north for me.


----------



## Greggors91 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi  I'd like to come to the Millstone one if poss(?) Not been to a meet before so looking forward to it! If my sat nav can get me there  its 4th of August at 7.30 right?

Cheers, 
Dave


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Dave and welcome to the forum - are you joining us on the 7th August - Walney Meet - would be good if you can make it

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Greggors91 said:


> Hi  I'd like to come to the Millstone one if poss(?) Not been to a meet before so looking forward to it! If my sat nav can get me there  its 4th of August at 7.30 right?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Hi Dave, No need to ask the question if you can come, of course you can and very welcome at that. Yep Wed's 4th of August it is. Hope to see you there and its not difficult to find at all. Hope to see you then.


----------



## Greggors91 (Apr 24, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Dave and welcome to the forum - are you joining us on the 7th August - Walney Meet - would be good if you can make it
> 
> Gill


Hi Gill, I would like to but not sure if I can make it, I will know for sure by the meet at Millstone so will be able to confirm then 

Hope to see you all there!

Dave


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

Millstone on the 4th. Check!

i'll be there!


----------



## LucyLooToo (May 22, 2010)

Earni said:


> Millstone on the 4th. Check!
> 
> i'll be there!


Can me and Nikki follow you?


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

LucyLooToo said:


> Earni said:
> 
> 
> > Millstone on the 4th. Check!
> ...


yeah can do, meet somewhere in burnley? say.... McDonalds?


----------



## LucyLooToo (May 22, 2010)

Earni said:


> LucyLooToo said:
> 
> 
> > Earni said:
> ...


Yes sounds like a plan!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Oi you 3 ^^^^ book a room^^^^ :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

lol...

so does everyone know the location of the millstone or shall i dig out the addy and postcode from the last meet??

should be a good one... and hopefully we'll have a few new faces too


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> lol...
> 
> so does everyone know the location of the millstone or shall i dig out the addy and postcode from the last meet??
> 
> should be a good one... and hopefully we'll have a few new faces too


 Here ya go anyway.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&um= ... CCYQnwIwAw


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

I''ll be there 

Shak


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a heads up to remind you all following our poll on here the next meet will be held this Wednesday the 4th at 7-30pm meeting place the Millstone.


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

me toooooooooooooo

Shak


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll be there but wont be coming on the run :lol: damn those sheep haha!!!!

Hope the weather bucks up


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> I'll be there but wont be coming on the run :lol: damn those sheep haha!!!!
> 
> Hope the weather bucks up


What run? Are we going on a run then? Over to you lot lol.


----------



## leeleegod (May 23, 2010)

I'll be coming along to this one Les if thats ok?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Are we? i am not sure, we did last time haha!!! i just couldnt keep up


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

leeleegod said:


> I'll be coming along to this one Les if thats ok?


Yeah no problem mate will be good to see you and all are welcome.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

we'll see how the weather holds... i know last time it got quite late before i got in so maybe there's no need for a drive if the weather isn't holding...


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

shell said:


> *Krispy Kreme donuts* - i have never even been or know were it is, all i know a few car clubs have a meet here and they do gorgeous donuts :lol: yum yum
> 
> Trafford Park Barton Dk Road, Manchester, Greater Manchester M41 7PP
> 
> ...


----------

